# Here comes the gas ****



## initforme

We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.


----------



## Natural Citizen

We call this the inflation tax. And they don't even have to vote on it. Americans no longer enjoy purchasing power.


----------



## Moonglow

Refining capacity and global supplies help the price.


----------



## initforme

We are told we are awash in oil and have never refined this much.   Yet gas prices rise.  But noooo we weren't fibbed.


----------



## percysunshine

Moonglow said:


> Refining capacity and global supplies help the price.


Gasoline would be $1 a gallon if Venezuela had a functional oil industry.


----------



## Moonglow

percysunshine said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refining capacity and global supplies help the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Gasoline would be $1 a gallon if Venezuela had a functional oil industry.
Click to expand...

Oh you mean if the US wasn't keeping them from selling their oil that has tankers backing up in the ocean waiting to be sold?


----------



## Pilot1

Our gasoline prices, as well as ALL energy prices are affected by world supply, and risk.  If there is uncertainty in oil producing nations like Venezuela then the market in the U.S. and elsewhere will reflect that.  Hurricanes, political unrest, terrorism and other issues always affect energy prices.

Trump's Energy Policy is allowing more U.S. supply which is helping to keep energy prices lower.  Adjusted for inflation, our current gasoline prices are VERY LOW.


----------



## percysunshine

Moonglow said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refining capacity and global supplies help the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Gasoline would be $1 a gallon if Venezuela had a functional oil industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean if the US wasn't keeping them from selling their oil that has tankers backing up in the ocean waiting to be sold?
Click to expand...


Actually, their production has dropped by about 70% over the last 20 years. And yes, the oil is being sold on global markets.


----------



## Pogo

Pilot1 said:


> Our gasoline prices, as well as ALL energy prices are affected by world supply, and risk.  If there is uncertainty in oil producing nations like Venezuela then the market in the U.S. and elsewhere will reflect that.  Hurricanes, political unrest, terrorism and other issues always affect energy prices.
> 
> *Trump's Energy Policy is allowing more U.S. supply which is helping to keep energy prices lower*.  Adjusted for inflation, our current gasoline prices are VERY LOW.



Yeah, no.  Oil just does not work that way, never did.  Unless you want to nationalize your entire oil industry you're part of the terrestrial pool and you'll pay what the pool says you'll pay.  Rump has no control over that.  No POTUS does.


----------



## Ringel05

initforme said:


> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.


Uummmmmm, I do love the completely uninformed.........  You all are so entertaining.......

What season are we rapidly approaching?  Oh yeah, summer!!!  What happens during this period with gasoline refinement as mandated by federal law (that has been in place for decades)?  
Can't guess?  Okay, I'll let you in on a huge un-kept secret, Refineries are switching over to producing a lighter grade of summer gas.  It takes longer to refine therefore costs them more money which in turn they pass on that extra cost to us the consumer.......
At the end of summer you will typically see the prices drop as they switch back to producing a standard (winter) grade of gas

Isn't that amazing how that works.


----------



## Pogo

I'm still trying to figure out how to pronounce the word "****".


----------



## Pilot1

Pogo said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our gasoline prices, as well as ALL energy prices are affected by world supply, and risk.  If there is uncertainty in oil producing nations like Venezuela then the market in the U.S. and elsewhere will reflect that.  Hurricanes, political unrest, terrorism and other issues always affect energy prices.
> 
> *Trump's Energy Policy is allowing more U.S. supply which is helping to keep energy prices lower*.  Adjusted for inflation, our current gasoline prices are VERY LOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.  Oil just does not work that way, never did.  Unless you want to nationalize your entire oil industry you're part of the terrestrial pool and you'll pay what the pool says you'll pay.  Rump has no control over that.  No POTUS does.
Click to expand...


Never said Trump, excuse me Rump, controlled the oil industry.  I said his policies were helping oil companies to maximize production, and they are.  He's allowing more drilling on public lands, more pipelines to be authorized, and regulations to be streamlined, among other thing.  

So, once again, you are just plain WRONG.


----------



## Pogo

Pilot1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our gasoline prices, as well as ALL energy prices are affected by world supply, and risk.  If there is uncertainty in oil producing nations like Venezuela then the market in the U.S. and elsewhere will reflect that.  Hurricanes, political unrest, terrorism and other issues always affect energy prices.
> 
> *Trump's Energy Policy is allowing more U.S. supply which is helping to keep energy prices lower*.  Adjusted for inflation, our current gasoline prices are VERY LOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.  Oil just does not work that way, never did.  Unless you want to nationalize your entire oil industry you're part of the terrestrial pool and you'll pay what the pool says you'll pay.  Rump has no control over that.  No POTUS does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Trump, excuse me Rump, controlled the oil industry.  I said his policies were helping oil companies to maximize production, and they are.  He's allowing more drilling on public lands, more pipelines to be authorized, and regulations to be streamlined, among other thing.
> 
> So, once again, you are just plain WRONG.
Click to expand...


Um nnnnnnnno.  I happen to know a bit about this.  First of all production is already maximized and that's not new.  There ain't no refineries just sitting around waiting for raw product.  Put new raw product online and all it can do is wait in line.  Second, oil companies don't work for a national flag, they work for _shareholders _(like me).  And that means they'll keep that oil flowing to wherever it sells, on whatever continent.  Oil coming out of your wherever doesn't have any effect on that; your limitation is how much you can refine.  And that's maxxed.  So even if you can ship more oil, that means more oil to India.  Or wherever it sells.

And that pipeline?  It's there to get that Canadian sludge to Houston, so it can be refined and sent on ships to India.  Has no effect on gas supplies in Indiana.

As I said unless you want to nationalize the whole operation and be an oil island ---  that's how it goes down.


----------



## Pilot1

United States Crude Oil Production | 2019 | Data | Chart | Calendar

Then how do you explain this Pogo?


----------



## Moonglow

Pilot1 said:


> Our gasoline prices, as well as ALL energy prices are affected by world supply, and risk.  If there is uncertainty in oil producing nations like Venezuela then the market in the U.S. and elsewhere will reflect that.  Hurricanes, political unrest, terrorism and other issues always affect energy prices.
> 
> Trump's Energy Policy is allowing more U.S. supply which is helping to keep energy prices lower.  Adjusted for inflation, our current gasoline prices are VERY LOW.


No our gas prices are seventy five cents higher than six months ago..


----------



## Pogo

Pilot1 said:


> United States Crude Oil Production | 2019 | Data | Chart | Calendar
> 
> Then how do you explain this Pogo?



That's easy.  More profit for my oil stocks.


----------



## percysunshine

Gas prices around the world 2018 | Statista

Note California skews the US price.


----------



## william the wie

initforme said:


> We are told we are awash in oil and have never refined this much.   Yet gas prices rise.  But noooo we weren't fibbed.


 not by the federal government CA, NM and probably other states are jacking up prices and this goes back to at least the Teapot dome scandal under Harding


----------



## Synthaholic

initforme said:


> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.


We already have a thread for this:

TrumpGas™


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have a thread for this:
> 
> TrumpGas™
Click to expand...


Now available in Orange Vanilla.  Only $130,000.


----------



## Wyatt earp

initforme said:


> We are told we are awash in oil and have never refined this much.   Yet gas prices rise.  But noooo we weren't fibbed.



what do you care, you drive an electric car that is subsidize by poor people


----------



## percysunshine

Synthaholic said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have a thread for this:
> 
> TrumpGas™
Click to expand...


I love your avatar....it is so...you...


----------



## william the wie

With the economic data coming out of China and the EU prices will come down again. For example NY's only path out of default next year is to frack like their is no tomorrow.


----------



## Synthaholic

percysunshine said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have a thread for this:
> 
> TrumpGas™
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your avatar....it is so...you...
Click to expand...

Young, smart, good-looking. Yup!


----------



## percysunshine

Synthaholic said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have a thread for this:
> 
> TrumpGas™
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your avatar....it is so...you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young, smart, good-looking. Yup!
Click to expand...


I will give you 10 to 1 odds against the ‘smart’ thingy...and 5 to 1 odds against the ‘young’ thingy. ... old man....


----------



## william the wie

Panasonic has all but ceased to send Tesla batteries. That is a major problem.


----------



## Weatherman2020

initforme said:


> We have more drilling than ever before, yet gas prices rising steadily.


Iran promises to close the Strait.


----------



## Pilot1

We have unrest in Venezuela due to Democratic Socialism causing extreme poverty, and unrest in the Middle East.  This political volatility causes uncertainty with oil and gas supply.  Prices will rise.  If it weren't for Trump's Energy Policies, our gasoline, oil and natural gas prices would be much, much higher.  They are still very low, especially when adjusted for inflation.


----------



## william the wie

Pilot1 said:


> We have unrest in Venezuela due to Democratic Socialism causing extreme poverty, and unrest in the Middle East.  This political volatility causes uncertainty with oil and gas supply.  Prices will rise.  If it weren't for Trump's Energy Policies, our gasoline, oil and natural gas prices would be much, much higher.  They are still very low, especially when adjusted for inflation.



The difficulty is in refining. While well outside of my circle of competence I do know that block-chain software was designed to make things like refining safer but TX has regular refinery problems. Our private and public infrastructure is antiquated and needs to be fixed.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## HenryBHough

I'm disappointed that gasoline hasn't reached $5.00 a gallon.

When it get there the roads are less clogged with RVs and commuters do stuff like carpooling so the roads are less dangerous.


----------

